# Various Uses For Hybrids



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Is anyone using their hybrid clubs in other ways than hit flat out for distance?

I'm seeing articles about using a hybrid to bump and run and last weekend, I tried it from the fringe off the green where I had a lot of room to work with. The shot probably wasn't as good as I could have made with another club, but I could see the benefit of the sole bumping onto the ground and not digging in, eliminating one potential problem. I think with some practice, it might be useful. I just got the Callaway Heavenwood 4H with 23 degrees and I'm wondering if it might be a "go to" club for this nature of shot.

The other thing is using a hybrid to hit out from under low hanging branches. Has anyone come to feel their hybrid is good for this stuff?

What else?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have used my TM Mid Rescue to putt with from the collar. If I am beyond that I used a GW or SW.
As for punching shots out from under low hanging trees, I have never tried that because I don't go there :laugh:


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

I remember reading an article in either Golf Digest or Golf Magazine about this very topic. They go through various ways a hybrid can be used.

Let me try and dig it up.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I only use the Hybrid for weed whacking duties and longer than average second shots when needed.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The hybrid is a wonderfully versatile club. All of the uses mentioned here are not that hard to master. When used for a bump and run, it kicks the ball harder than anything else I've used for that, so it does take some practice to get used to it, but works well. It is also a great fairway bunker club, IMO better than any long iron because it gets the ball in the air quicker.:thumbsup:


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

I generally use mine for longer fairway shots, long par 3's where I want the ball to land that little bit softer, long fairway bunker shots and out of semi rough.

I have never tried using it around the green as i tend to prefer a choked down 9 iron to bump n run, it gives me a more predictable result.

I have 2 srixon hybrids in my bag a 19 deg (3I) and a 22 deg (4I). Cant imagine life without them.


----------

